# What sort of sable will my puppy be?



## Tokiboo (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I am a newly registered but not completely new to the forum user. I frequented this so much for our first puppy, Freyja, and it turned out to be a godsend for a first time GSD owner. However, frequenting the forums so much only increased my interest in working sports (which we do recreationally with Freyja) as well as sable GSDs. Now that Freyja has gotten a bit older, we decided to add to our pack with our own sable GSD. Since a sable puppy's coat changes so much, I wanted to know what you guys thought he would turn out like. The sire was a black and tan, and the dam is a silver and black sable.

PS We haven't decided on a name yet for him so if you have any suggestions they are greatly welcomed!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

A patterned Sable like Rin Tin Tin. Maybe. A guess. let some other peeps respond.


----------



## Tokiboo (Apr 28, 2017)

I guess I'm just curious because the sire was black and tan and the dam is a silver sable and I haven't seen puppies come from a pairing like that. Here are some more recent pictures of him at 9 weeks. He seems like he is getting more tan while retaining the black belly and black markings on his tail. Is that characteristic of patterned sables?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are the two adult dogs the sire and dam?

I would say the pup would have a close resemblance to adult dog number two - right down to expression and eyes.


----------



## Tokiboo (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is an updated set of pictures for anyone curious or has a puppy that looks similar to mine. He'll be 13 weeks this Saturday, so he's still young but he's getting his wavy back hairs so I know the puppy fuzz is going away ? The biggest changes I've noticed so far is he's getting solid black hairs in a ring around his tail, and he's getting darker striping on his legs and his toes are getting blacker, which I hope he keeps. Hes also getting more tan on and around his head, and along his back he has a mixup of black and tan hair. He is considerably darker though altogether than when we got him. It'll be interesting to see what he finally turns out like.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...evolutions-sable-shepherd-very-pic-heavy.html

this can give you an idea of how the coat changes. The most recent pictures are on page 3


----------



## Tokiboo (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow he is gorgeous! ? his puppy pictures do look quite a bit like my Baron. What age was he when he went fully blonde? I'm just wondering if all of the tan on mine is part of that phase and hoping he'll darken back up


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

I think he's going to be a Patterned Sable. If he turns out to be a patterned sable, he will get darker then start to lose the black until it is a saddle or blanket back. My dog is a pattern sable.


----------

